# Entry-Level Medical Billing



## utgirl (Aug 3, 2009)

I am Entry-Level Medical Biller as a health care representative for patients/residents and or vendors utilizing positive public relation skills and work responsibly with clinical services and resources to meet the demands of patients,residents and/or customers to provide telephone, reception, clerical, and scheduling service for an assisted living facility and/or hospital and I can work in an outpatient clinical or group setting.

Essential Functions:
Coordination of on-going patient flow through the clinic process by ensuring efficient and effective continuity with accurate completion on required forms, greeting patients,verifying,documents, and insurance information, collection of co-pays and/or outstanding balance and medical records(i.e test results, retrieval,filing,ect.).coordinate/organize patient and non-patient request using courteous and professional telephone etiquette at all times with a respect for everyone.

Education:
American Red Cross-CNA
University of Tennessee-Martin Ed2go
CPC Credentials
Member AAPC

I have two or more years experience of Medical Office skills, basic computer knowledge(i.e. Microsoft Word, Vista, XP, IDX), Medical Terminology, and general office equipment skills and I demonstrate a commitment to service, hospital values and professionalism through appropriate conduct and demeanor at all times.


----------

